# usa pension red flag?



## archie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I worked very little in the US all those years ago and am certain I am not eligible for a pension.
I must however, verify that I am not eligible, by sending the form to SS to rule out any deductions from the Kiwi pension.

Have others been through this process and has it flagged problems with IRS?

I never made enough here to to owe US tax -It never occurred to me ,until recently,I needed to file returns for all those years.:confused2:

I have lived and raised a family here since i was a teenager.

I would be very grateful to anyone in a similar position,sharing their experience

Many Thanx


----------



## archie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry..when I say ''pension'' I mean ''Social security retirement benefit''--(Ive been away a long time --(they say pension here in NZ for gov retirement benefit)


----------

